# Ввести linux в домен Samba PDC на Gentoo

## ntsite

Ситуация такая.

Имеется - Gentoo Base System release 1.12.11.1

Версия ядра - 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 (SMP)

Версия Samba - net-fs/samba-3.0.33

eth0 - 192.168.100.254 (смотрит в локальную сеть) 

/etc/samba/smb.conf

```
[global]                                                                        

        dos charset = 866

        display charset = 866

        unix charset = KOI8-R

        workgroup = dvtgik.lan

        server string = Gentoo Linux Samba Server %v

        passdb backend = tdbsam

        enable privileges = yes

        pam password change = Yes

        passwd chat = *New*Password* %n\n *Re-enter*new*password* %n\n *Password

        username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

        unix password sync = Yes

        log level = 10

        syslog = 0

        log file = /var/log/samba/%m

        max log size = 50

        smb ports = 139 445

        name resolve order = wins bcast hosts

        time server = Yes

        printcap name = CUPS

        show add printer wizard = No

        template homedir = /home/%U

        add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -m '%u'

        delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel -r '%u'

        add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd '%g'

        delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel '%g'

        add user to group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -G '%g' '%u'

        add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -g nt_workstations -s /bin/false

        shutdown script = /var/lib/samba/netlogon/scripts/shutdown.sh

        abort shutdown script = /sbin/shutdown -c

        logon script = \\%L\netlogon\scripts\logon.bat

        logon path = \\%L\profiles\%u

        logon drive = X:

        logon home = \\%L\%u

        domain logons = Yes

        os level = 65

        domain master = yes

        preferred master = Yes

        wins support = Yes

        ldap ssl = no

        utmp = Yes

        map acl inherit = Yes

        veto files = /*.eml/*.nws/*.{*}/

        veto oplock files = /*.doc/*.xls/*.mdb/

        time server = yes

[IPC$]

        path = /tmp

        hosts allow = 192.168.100.0/24, 127.0.0.1

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[homes]

        comment = Home Directories %u

        path = %H

        valid users = %S

        create mask = 0640

        directory mask = 0750

        read only = No

        browseable = No

[printers]

        comment = SMB Print Spool

        path = /var/spool/samba

        guest ok = Yes

        printable = Yes

        use client driver = Yes

        default devmode = Yes

        browseable = No

[netlogon]

        comment = Network Logon Service

        path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

        guest ok = Yes

        locking = No

[profiles]

        comment = Profile Share

        path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

        read only = No

        profile acls = Yes

[install]

        comment = Install Software

        path = /var/lib/samba/files/install

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

                                          

[backup]

        comment = Backup Storage Data

        path = /var/lib/samba/files/backup

        read only = No

[media]

        comment = Media Storage Data

        path = /var/lib/samba/files/media

        read only = No

[incoming]

        comment = Share

        path = /var/lib/samba/incoming

        writable = yes

        create mask = 0775

        directory mask = 0775

        force group = users
```

Далее проверяем

```
# testparm
```

```
Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf           

Processing section "[IPC$]"                              

Processing section "[homes]"                             

Processing section "[printers]"                          

Processing section "[netlogon]"                          

Processing section "[profiles]"                          

Processing section "[install]"                           

Processing section "[backup]"                            

Processing section "[media]"                             

Processing section "[incoming]"                          

Loaded services file OK.                                 

ERROR: the 'passwd program' () requires a '%u' parameter.

Server role: ROLE_DOMAIN_PDC                             

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

.... шары
```

Первый вопрос, не могу разобраться почему ругается на параметр '%u'

Ну и собственно суть проблемы.

Windows - машины работают отлично, входят в домен, создается диск X: (монтируется папка получается из /home/%u)

А вот с вводом в домен linux машин проблемы. Пробовал Debian 4 - ни в какую не хочет. В консоли без проблем входит в домен, а в иксах не хочет.

Может ли кто нибудь порекомендовать хороший дистрибутив, с которым особо проблем не будет? Главное чтобы не сильно тяжелый, т.к. учеьные компьютеры не сильно шустрые.

P.S. Если нужна еще какая то информация, пишите, обязательно поделюсь для решения этого вопроса.

----------

## ntsite

Забыл написать.

В процессе учебы, студенты накапливают свои наработки, они хранятся в /home/%u на сервере. Нужно, чтобы при заходе на компьютер, студенту монтировался его домашний каталог. Вот и все в принципе... Возможно есть другой способ, я точно не знаю...

----------

## ntsite

Ни у кого нет мыслей? Совсем плохо  :Sad: 

Не подскажите тогда такой вопросик, раз посоветовать по первому никто не хочет  :Sad: 

Я ввел федору в домен. В консоли под рутом (не в домене) пишу

```
su - имя_домена/имя_пользователя
```

Я захожу и создается домашняя папка. Владельцем становиться пользователь домена, группа users.

А когда пытаюсь зайти новым пользователем в домен, он не может создать папку, говорит запрещен доступ на создание, хотя права на папку стоят полные... Может какую нибудь информацию надо? Просто если вводить через консоль, то это надо будет на каждом компе по 300 пользователей загонять ручками

----------

## fank

попробуй явно указать опцию

```
passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
```

по второму вопросу толком ничего не понял

покажи пример с выводом команд ls

----------

## fank

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> Ни у кого нет мыслей? Совсем плохо 
> 
> Не подскажите тогда такой вопросик, раз посоветовать по первому никто не хочет 
> 
> Я ввел федору в домен. В консоли под рутом (не в домене) пишу
> ...

 

если не ошибаюсь, то нужно настроить соответствие (mapping) пользователей системы локальным пользователям

----------

## ntsite

Решил отказаться от этой идеи, ибо много проблем, а моих знаний еще пока не хватает.

Хочу через rsh создавать на каждой тачке пользователей. А там уже, чтобы при заходе пользователя автоматом монтировался его домашний каталог.

Пока еще разбираюсь с этим.

Хотя если кто нибудь знает как точно ввести юникс машину в домен, не откажусь от помощи.

Вопрос с ERROR: the 'passwd program' () requires a '%u' parameter - решен, спасибо за помощь  :Wink: 

----------

